# EVOC



## JMM

I am aware that all the MPTC academies put student officers through EVOC but do any agencies or training companies host just an EVOC training session for transfers or refreshers? So far I am not having any luck finding any classes online. It looks like MPI hosted this class years ago but I didn't see anything on their website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edmizer1

MIIA puts it on every year but for some reason this year they do not seem to be putting on any classes. My PD sends a small group every year which makes it so everyone gets it every few years or so.


----------



## Danusmc0321

I’ve never heard of evoc in service, your PD sends people to a refresher on evoc? Talk about a fun training day....sign me up


----------



## RodneyFarva

Danusmc0321 said:


> I've never heard of evoc in service, your PD sends people to a refresher on evoc? Talk about a fun training day....sign me up


All you have to do is crack up a cruiser and you get right in! ...so I have heard.


----------



## 38bigblock

I know of a few guys who have HAD to go because they crashed on the job lol, not sure if it’s a punishment or for liability reasons, maybe a combination of both. Either way, I’d totally go again!


----------



## visible25

Auburn PD recently (mid fall?) sent all their officers to EVOC in service. Apparently had to do with most officers having been certified with the ol’ Crown Vic. 

Sounds like a great time


----------



## JMM

Danusmc0321 said:


> I've never heard of evoc in service, your PD sends people to a refresher on evoc? Talk about a fun training day....sign me up


It's actually for some newly hired reserve officers that will eventually be covering patrol shifts.


----------



## CCCSD

CA requires it every two years. Yeeeeeehhhhaaaaaaa!


----------

